# Your Internet Connection Speed Record?



## jancz3rt

Hey guys. I was just wondering what the fastest download speed you have attained was? Mine was 480KB/s from www.microsoft.com when downloading SP2 . Keep in mind that my theoretical max could be 512KB/s.

JAN


----------



## tweaker

I'm on fiber optics 10Mbps in each direction & no traffic limit. I usually peak out at 1075k up and around 1050k down.

A bit faster though during night time.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice nice*

That's an awsome speed. Is this a home connection? Fiberoptics eh? Must b very reliable. I have a WIFI connection that links directly to a cable. In other words I am connected to an access point that's about 1.5 kilometres away .

JAN


----------



## tweaker

Yes it's the fiber I got here in my tiny apartment. Sweden have pretty good not to mention cheap connections available compared to many other countrys.

I pay $25 us / month for this fiber, and this is just the third best line you can get as a private person here in Sweden. Theres also 26Mbps lines and 100Mbps which includes up to 7 different Ip's etc but they are almost twice as expensive as my option.


----------



## jancz3rt

tweaker said:
			
		

> Yes it's the fiber I got here in my tiny apartment. Sweden have pretty good not to mention cheap connections available compared to many other countrys.
> 
> I pay $25 us / month for this fiber, and this is just the third best line you can get as a private person here in Sweden. Theres also 26Mbps lines and 100Mbps which includes up to 7 different Ip's etc but they are almost twice as expensive as my option.



LOL! Man most people pay 62 dollars/month here for a 2Mbit! Jesus you are lucky. I would be willing to pay 50 for a 26Mbit . Hey I am moving to Sweden.

JAN


----------



## Don't Hack!!!

I got 3132.3 Lol i dont think i signed up this this kind of speed lol again like the guy said above me ratios


----------



## jancz3rt

*Cool.*

I must announce that I beat my record of 480KB/s with 505KB/s from www.hrej.cz, a Czech game server. Now that's what I call speed (in my standards).

JAN


----------



## Charlie7940

dont get cheap dsl...375kb/s !  (yes that's what I have)


----------



## Yeti

At work - ~2 MB/s.  At home ~400-500 kB/s.  I'll have to pay more attention to get actual numbers.


----------



## kof2000

using a download manager i was able to pull off a 612k on a 5mbit line.


----------



## fairplay

all...you make me jealous.
you are lucky,pay $25 us / month for fiber 
i live in indonesia pay $41 for cable with ratio 64:16 (personal packet) T_T
The connection make me stress.
Indonesia internet so poor in quality but expensive,unbalanced the price and the quality..i play game online,in 1 day can disconnect very often...so sad


----------



## OS Dragon

My max download speed is for 408.02Kbps when theoretically it should be 1Mbps


----------



## Bobo

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> LOL! Man most people pay 62 dollars/month here for a 2Mbit! Jesus you are lucky. I would be willing to pay 50 for a 26Mbit . Hey I am moving to Sweden.


I(my dad) pays $35USD/month for 11mbit


----------



## Cromewell

From home my downspeed is 2.5MBit, at work depending on the time of day it can be significantly higher


----------



## tweaker

Bobo said:
			
		

> I(my dad) pays $35USD/month for 11mbit


 
Woah that's a pretty good deal to be in the US, what ISP is that & is it 11Mbps both ways?


----------



## Hello

I dont really know, I will look next time I download a video. Would be cool if there was a test or something that could tell you .


----------



## R3D

ahhh that aint fair, i only get 40-50kb/s  lolol am on only on a 512k but getting 1MB next month lol


----------



## BlueDogAnchorite

I hate you all, nah i'm just joking..... wait, nope, I DO hate you all.


----------



## elmarcorulz

the most i got was 205KB/s with a 1.5Mb connection. I dont see why the UK is so damn overpriced with their broadband. i pay £40/$85 US for it, which is bloody expensive, although it is being upgraded to a 3Mb connection. oh and for those of you using firefox, your scores dont count, and if they do, then i got 1200KB/s which as you can tell, was a lie, and was actually going at 185KB/s


----------



## jbrown456

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> LOL! Man most people pay 62 dollars/month here for a 2Mbit! Jesus you are lucky. I would be willing to pay 50 for a 26Mbit . Hey I am moving to Sweden.
> 
> JAN


Yeah


----------



## tweaker

Bah stop whining, we are overtaxed.


----------



## Hellbreather

I'm not joking my fastest speed was 870KB/sec and my line is 1MBPS but still after that download it went down again. I was like


----------



## dave597

1000kb/ps, both uling and dling, not at the same time of course. uni/t1/lan/1mbps connection is very useful and cheap, for £35 this year.


----------



## elmarcorulz

i really should phone NTL up and get my 3Mb cable connection. then ill be able to get 350KB/s at least. and all for £40 what a rip off


----------



## Crest

I have 8Mbit downstream and 1Mbit upstream. The fastest i ever downloaded was Counter Strike Source through steam. Downloaded at 2.6Mb/s.

Tweaker im about to get the same connection as u. I have only heard good things about it. Me is happi!


----------



## xDarkWizardx

I've had my connection speed up to 42 kb/s and i can usually download stuff at 20-30 kb/s.


----------



## spacedude89

MWHAHA, check it out, be AWED, really its not photoshoped, i dont know what happened....


----------



## tweaker

Nice little red cross there..


----------



## Byteman

I'm supposed to get 1.5Mb down/256up at home, but i only get 11??down/212up for $30/per month.  at work i've got a T1 with only 5 people using it, 1.5Mb true up and down.


----------



## davidireland

*Internet Speed*

Heyy...Just wonderin if ppl could post their internet speed scores using this site...http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/






i got 1.7 but I'm on a network with 4 other computers running right now. Curious to see other peoples. BTW, i know you'll all KILL my score lol


----------



## kobaj

It says im getting about 800KB, thats false. I have a 1.5MB connection. Besideds isnt there already a thread on internet speeds?


----------



## davidireland

Yah im sure there is somewhere, but not that i see on the first couple pages. Anyways, I wanted to see what pepole got relative to the site that i mentioned because different sites will produce different results. I thought that this would make it more unified for me. 

Also,  having a 1.5 mbps connection certainly wont get you 1.5 mbps of bandwidth! I have a 3.0 and my score was 1.7 (or w/e it was lol) ...you end up dropping a lot for whatever reason.


----------



## kobaj

No, its not because of unknown reasons, Scan your pc for spyware and whatnot. I have a 1.7MB Line and I get 1.5MB-From a 3MB to a 1.7MB Is too drastic-something is wrong. Also I would suggest a better site-perhaps one that is free.
http://www.dslreports.com/stest?loc=1


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

i got 2.9 megabits per sec. rating is GREAT.


----------



## Xycron

IT claims i have 2.9mbos I have 5mbps and get that almost anywhere else :/


----------



## lowcar100

1.5 megabits per second
Communications 1.5 megabits per second
Storage 181.9 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 5.6 seconds
Subjective rating Good


Welcome to BBR! Run more tests! see forums
2005-12-25 03:41:56 EST: 3037 / 291
Your download speed : 3037 kbps or 379.6 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 291 kbps or 36.4 KB/sec.


----------



## cell4me

Communications 8.2 megabits per second
Storage 997.1 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 1 seconds
Subjective rating Unbelievable


10MB dsl.


----------



## davidireland

wow.


----------



## palmmann

Communications 4.7 megabits per second
Storage 522.4 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 2 seconds
Subjective rating Awesome

i've gotten better with no messengers running...


----------



## LaptopExtreme

I use CNET's Bandwidth Test:http://reviews.cnet.com/7004-7254_7-0.html

  28.8 Kbps    Dial-up 28.8k
  33.6 Kbps    Dial-up 33.6k 
  53.3 Kbps    Dial-up 56k
  384.0 Kbps    DSL/Cable 384k 
  768.0 Kbps    DSL/Cable 768k
  1500.0 Kbps    Cable/DSL 1.5Mbps
  1544.0 Kbps    Full T1 1.544Mbps 
  3000.0 Kbps    N x T1 3.0Mbps
*  3182.5 Kbps - I'm Here*
  6000.0 Kbps    T3 6.0Mbps
  15000.0 Kbps    T3 15Mbps 
  30000.0 Kbps    T3 30Mbps


----------



## 4W4K3

It doesn't seem too reliable. With other speedtest's I get ~6300-6500Kbps rating, this one is telling me 2900.


----------



## robina_80

1.7 megabits per second
Communications 1.7 megabits per second
Storage 203.3 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 5 seconds
Subjective rating Great


----------



## Praetor

*Merged*


----------



## Jerkstore

I use the Bell Business connection of 6Mbps download and 800Kbps constant upload and have reached speeds of over 3Mbps using (unnammed) p2p software


----------



## elmarcorulz

Heres mine


----------



## Jon Boy

tweaker said:
			
		

> Yes it's the fiber I got here in my tiny apartment. Sweden have pretty good not to mention cheap connections available compared to many other countrys.
> 
> I pay $25 us / month for this fiber, and this is just the third best line you can get as a private person here in Sweden. Theres also 26Mbps lines and 100Mbps which includes up to 7 different Ip's etc but they are almost twice as expensive as my option.



Yes Japan and Sweeden are the only two countries to have 100mbps lines and nationwide fiberoptic cables layed.  Am I correct? ? ?

And ermI pay for 2mbps but I got a 2.2mps line somehow.  And I got like 700kbps for afew seconds but averages on long downloads at 530kbps.


----------



## Camper

18.9 Kbps - You  	   	  18.9 kbps   

  	28.8 Kbps 	  	 Dial-up 28.8k   	Intergate

  	33.6 Kbps 	  	 Dial-up 33.6k   	Aplus.net

  	53.3 Kbps 	  	 Dial-up 56k   	ISP.COM

  	384.0 Kbps 	  	 DSL/Cable 384k   	Find ISP

  	768.0 Kbps 	  	 DSL/Cable 768k   	Find ISP

  	1500.0 Kbps 	  	 Cable/DSL 1.5Mbps   	Comcast

  	1544.0 Kbps 	  	 Full T1 1.544Mbps   	Covad

  	3000.0 Kbps 	  	 N x T1 3.0Mbps   	Bandwidth.com

  	6000.0 Kbps 	  	 T3 6.0Mbps   	Bandwidth.com

  	15000.0 Kbps 	  	 T3 15Mbps   	Bandwidth.com

  	30000.0 Kbps 	  	 T3 30Mbps   	Bandwidth.com

I love my dial up


----------



## mrjack

I got 843.7Kb/s while my brother was streaming some motocross movie, and I have a 1Mb/512Kb DSL connection. Our connection costs 37€ a month, not cheap.


----------



## Flint67

*At home:*

Speed
4.1 megabits per second

Communications 4.1 megabits per second
Storage 496.4 kilobytes per second
1MB file download 2.1 seconds
Subjective rating Awesome


*At work:*

somethin like 58mbps down, and 52.5 up its a T3 and ive seen the bill for over $10,000 i am happy that not my home service!


----------

